# How does adoption through this board work?



## SharkB8 (Jul 28, 2008)

Forgive my ignorance, but how does this usually work?

If someone on this board is interested in becoming a prospective adopter, what needs to happen.

We have been looking for a young female to add to our family and I'm interested in more info on adoption. I don't know how it works if you don't live near where the dog is. I often find a dog I think of rescuing and sometimes have family near enough to assist, but I've often considered adopting a shepherd that is hundreds of miles away.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I just rescued a dog from Alabama - I live in Wisconsin.

There are transport companies that can (for a fee) bring the dog to you.

Or, you can try to get a transport going where people volunteer to drive part of the way.

The dogs listed on this board are not necessarily WITH a specific rescue group. They are dogs NEEDING rescue.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Adoptions are not actually managed through this board, however, by looking through the rescue sections (urgent and non urgent) you may find the perfect match for your family. There will be contact information listed with each dog (or there should be) which will put you in contact with the actualy rescue or shelter that has the dog so you can obtain more information and work through the process of adoption. Adoption processes vary a great deal between each rescue, shelter, etc.


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

If you are going to adopt the dog yourself and don't need any help with pull or transport then there is nothing that you need to do through this board.

If you are going to ask for help with either pull or transport from anyone on this board, then most members here would want to know a little about you before agreeing to help.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I am no expert but commend your choice to rescue. I have never adopted a dog listed on this board before but if they are in a shelter they are property of the shelter and the shelter handles the adoption. Some shelters will adopt out of area and some will not. It does help to have a friend or family help to do some admin stuff ahead of time so you can secure the dog if you have that luxury. Sometimes if you call the shelter and they do long distance adoptions but need a local person to pull the dog, people from this board have helped out. 

If the dog is in a rescue you have to go through the rescue organizations adoption process to get approved and then they help you chose a dog that will meet your needs.

If there is a dog listed on this board that you are interested in please call the shelter ASAP and find out how to get started.


----------



## SharkB8 (Jul 28, 2008)

Thank you all for your responses!


----------

